# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  This is getting out of hand.

## zabster151

This is getting so bad. i want peoples opinion. very simple

if this was your child would you be ok with this?

----------


## zabster151

what are people afraid to vote?

17 views 2 votes......

----------


## ghettoboyd

whats the matter? she is obviously carrying drugs and or firearms cleaverly disguised as a 6 year old girl...

----------


## tbody66

Based upon security status and the fact that these procedures were implemented to keep terrorists from repeating destructive actions resulting in deaths of hundreds of people (which could include my children), and the terrorists mentality doesn't prohibit them from using children for a means to their ends. The lady was doing her job and was incredibly professional about it.

----------


## zabster151

> Based upon security status and the fact that these procedures were implemented to keep terrorists from repeating destructive actions resulting in deaths of hundreds of people (which could include my children), and the terrorists mentality doesn't prohibit them from using children for a means to their ends. The lady was doing her job and was incredibly professional about it.


yea! White little girls and middle America soccer mom's are especially dangerous. great job lady lol  :Aajack:

----------


## JJ78

2 things Absolutely a huge waste of money. Ignorant reasons behind it. There is no threat and never was one of people hijacking American planes. All have been false flag operations. TBody you are as ignorant as 98% of America and they love it. You should put on some fatiges and grab a gun and start fighting those 6 year old white suburban terroist. 

Go get'em boy.

----------


## JJ78

PROFILE why is that so hard. What amazes me is that I dont get messed with at all anymore. I used to always have to go through secondary screening. I just flew over the weekend and no problems. The people they are pulling aside are obviously not terroist.

Then I saw some questionable folks not get messed with at all?

----------


## BgMc31

So if it were a little brown kid it would be ok?

----------


## JJ78

Why pull the race card. You do that a lot. I would say it would, if he was from out of the country. Chechen rebels are light skinned people and they are muslim fundamentalist.

Ok BgMc, if you were profiling terroist as a job, and you were suspecting they were using kids, would you waste your time on a 6 year old white girl or a brown kid named Abdul?

----------


## JJ78

Be Honest.

----------


## BgMc31

I don't play the race card a lot, JJ78. Look at every thread I posted on and I'm not the one who pulls the race card. The race card (unless white isn't a race) was pulled on this thread long before I interjected, so don't go there. Why is it ok for a white guy to talk about race, but when someone like me interjects a counter point, all of a sudden, I'm playing the race card?

To answer your question, it depends on the threat. Like you said, Chechen rebels, croats, and some serbs are white Muslims. If the credible threat was from either of those countries, I would stop little white children. But if the threat came from middle eastern countries, I would have no problem stopping kids from that area. But I also have no problem with everyone getting checked before going on a plane. I've been checked a couple times. I have white friends, arab friends, and hispanic friends who have been checked as well. If you don't like it, don't fly. YOu do have that choice. Its not an afringement on my personal freedoms. And let me make this clear. When I was playing professional football, I (and all other players involved in interracial relationships) received death threats from white supremacists groups, I had absolutely no problem with security checking people for weapons at the stadium. Why is this any different?

Islam knows no race. The 'underwear bomber' was black (from Somalia), so should all black men be checked? And Zab, you are ok with France outlawing a cultural head/face dress. Why is it ok, in the name of security? Or is it because you don't think Arab culture should be practiced in any form. Because if you are ok with the banning of it in the name of security but not ok with pat downs before boarding a plane (which is in the name of security), that's being very hypocritical.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

It is not unreasonable to think that some people that are less likely to be inspected could be paid to get items through security. You probably couldn't pay them to blow up a plane, but there are plenty of white people that would get an item through security for $50k. So, I think we can stop with the "it is only brown people that should be searched" argument.

----------


## zabster151

> So if it were a little brown kid it would be ok?


WTF, are you serious its not ok to do this to anyone, i'm not racist and don't try and make it look that way.

----------


## BgMc31

> WTF, are you serious its not ok to do this to anyone, i'm not racist and don't try and make it look that way.


Dude you really need to learn how to respond to questions and stop taking shit so personal. I simply asked the question, since you pointed out the fact that this was a little white girl. No one said you were racist, so chill the fvck out!

Did you read my response to JJ78? Apparently not, but I did pose a question to you. Why are you in favor of France outlawing a the burqa and naqib? Is it in the name of security or do you feel that Arab culture should only be practiced in Arab countries only?

----------


## zabster151

> I don't play the race card a lot,*you just did* JJ78. Look at every thread I posted on and I'm not the one who pulls the race card. The race card (unless white isn't a race) was pulled on this thread long before I interjected, so don't go there. Why is it ok for a white guy to talk about race, but when someone like me interjects a counter point, all of a sudden, I'm playing the race card?*this had nothing to do with race i just said whit girl cause ITS A WHITE GIRL IN THE VIDEO*
> 
> To answer your question, it depends on the threat. Like you said, Chechen rebels, croats, and some serbs are white Muslims. If the credible threat was from either of those countries, I would stop little white children. But if the threat came from middle eastern countries, I would have no problem stopping kids from that area. But I also have no problem with everyone getting checked before going on a plane. I've been checked a couple times. I have white friends, arab friends, and hispanic friends who have been checked as well. If you don't like it, don't fly.*that is such a ignorant statment people have to fly for work and other reasons* YOu do have that choice. Its not an afringement on my personal freedoms. And let me make this clear. When I was playing professional football, I (and all other players involved in interracial relationships) received death threats from white supremacists groups, I had absolutely no problem with security checking people for weapons at the stadium. Why is this any different?
> 
> Islam knows no race. The 'underwear bomber' was black (from Somalia), so should all black men be checked? And Zab, you are ok with France outlawing a cultural head/face dress. Why is it ok, in the name of security?* NOOOOOO its because its a work place and there should be work artier. and leave religion at home. France has rules if you move there you have to follow there rules. something America should enforce.*  Or is it because you don't think Arab culture should be practiced in any form.*religion belongs in the home keep it to yourself*  Because if you are ok with the banning of it in the name of security but not ok with pat downs before boarding a plane (which is in the name of security), that's being very hypocritical.


*what? not at all the same one is a total invasion of privacy touching a persons body and drug testing them and naked body scanning them. 2nd is somone trying to force there religion in the work place*

----------


## JJ78

a ha vegas only convo. The Somalian got on the plane with NO PASSPORT. How the hell does that happen? That was a false flag operation. Weeks before that happend Michael Chertoff was on Fox News selling his wonderful new BackScatter machines. He said the were absolutely necessary. He is a major player in the company that manufactures these machines.

I never meant to pull a race card either. I will say this again I grew up in inner city Memphis. I am not racist. My schools were 80% black.

This is an infringement on all of our rights as Americans.

----------


## zabster151

yea the underwear bomber and shoe bomber were such a joke. there is so much money around that its laughable 
"we caught them in the nic of time" team america **** yea 

im not taking it personal bigmc but i really did not expect you to go that route

----------


## JJ78

This is one big test. The test being is to see how far American people can be mistreated before we stand up and say no. Slowly and methodically taking all of our rights away as well as treating us like dogs and slaves.

I dont know about you but you treat my family with respect and if i had a daughter, the fist time a minimum wage stranger put his hands on my daughter or my girl. I will be going to jail, cause someone is getting hurt. They can pat me down all they want. I dont give a ****. I will laugh and tell them to go a little higher and to the right, I got an itch.

----------


## zabster151

68 views and 6 votes why are people so scared to vote?

----------


## JJ78

How about 9/11. I still do not believe that not one person on those planes had any balls. 5-6 little arab dudes with box cutters. They supposedly sliced a stewards throat in front of everyone. I would have immediately taken those blades and cut their ****in nuts off in front of everyone. Then they would be the ones terrified.

Still think its all bullshit.

----------


## BgMc31

1st, no one called anyone racist. You guys are quick to whine about that just because someone puts out a counter point. I don't care if you have black friends, went to a black school, or have a black wife. That wasn't the point I was making. 

2nd, Zab, people don't have to fly. They don't have to take a job that requires travel. So it isn't an ignorant statement. Do you even know the definition of ignorant (it means lack of knowledge)? Flying is a choice.

3rd, you know I don't subscribe to your conspiracy theories. Especially the one about the underwear bomber being a plant by the gov't. I was simply pointing out that anyone is a suspect when it comes to terrorism. Islamist extremist come in all colors, ages, and genders. If you want to fly, or go to a major sports game, be prepared to get searched. If you don't want to be searched, don't go.

4th, France has laws that prevent people from practicing their cultural norms and they should be respected. Well the United States has laws that prevent people and protect people at areas where masses of people are present. Those laws should be respected. Just like if Arabs from other countries have a problem with France's laws that prevent them from wearing traditional head dresses then don't move to France. The same can be said about our laws before boarding a plane or attending a sporting event. You don't like it, don't fly or don't go to a game. Its not an infringement upon our Constitutional rights because no one has to fly or go to a sporting event.

----------


## JJ78

OK, so you did not call anyone racist but you said "why does it have to be a white girl, what if she was brown"? It is what was implied.

My view on Islam, I think Milosovich had it right. He said these people are invading my country and ruining our government, infrastructure, and way of life. If you look at the stats on europe, it is an invasion. Just like Mexico is to America.

i believe in the way of life that our country has fought hard to establish over the last 400 years. 

You are right I have a choice. And I plan on excercising that choice. I will be out of here in a year. I will be moving somewhere will I will not be persucuted for excercising my right to freedom and the pursuit of happiness.

----------


## BgMc31

JJ78. I didn't imply anyone was racist. Just because you feel that brown skinned folks should be profiled and white folk shouldn't doesn't mean you are racist and I didn't imply that you were. You assumed such and you know what they say about assumptions.

My questions is this in terms of you leaving, where would you go? There is no country that doesn't have some type of restrictions on personal freedoms. This country is as free as it gets. Now are you looking for a country that doesn't restrict your freedoms or supports your views but restricts the freedoms and views of others? That's not freedom, that's justifiable discrimination.

And what way of life has the country fought for the last 400yrs? This country has never been completely free, fair, or applied its rules evenly across all segments of society. And unfortunately it never will be, but it's better than anywhere else. So good luck with your search...

----------


## JJ78

I think that the profiling should fit the situation. If a white dude tried to blow up a plane and he was affiliated with some group then yes whites should be profiled.

If illegal mexicans are the subject then yes mexicans should be profiled.
If the Chinese triads are commiting acts of violence the the chinese should be profiled. pretty straight forward if you ask me. i call it common sense.

----------


## Panzerfaust

I agree with it and apparently so does the rest of America since nobody appears to be doing anything about it. I've accepted my life as a serf and so should you.

----------


## JJ78

Never. There are still some American citizens that will stand up.

----------


## JJ78

I know some boys in Georgia that do not play. And of course they do not fly so they dont care about this situation in particular.

----------


## JJ78

One day you will get that knock on the door in the middle of the nite. are you telling me you will not standup.?

----------


## Panzerfaust

> I know some boys in Georgia that do not play. *And of course they do not fly so they dont care about this situation in particular.*


Sounds like a valid reason not to care to me. The good ol' "As long as it's not happening to me it's ok", theory. If there are these so called Americans you speak of, they sure in the **** aren't "standing" up. More like laying down like the serfs they are.

----------


## CMB

Listen, the point is that however "wrong" some may think these searches are, they are for a good reason... Everyone knows this date September 11, 2001. Right?

Well I can't give any airport security guys crap for trying to protect the nation and its peoples. 

Haha, I remember last summer I was traveling to california with a suitcase and a tub of protein. They emptied some of it out and tested it for crack and other drugs. I understood haha, I wouldn't want to be the guy that let 5lbs of cocaine through because I didn't test it or I thought it was unnecessary. 

Give em a break huh?

----------


## JJ78

If patriotic gun owning americans stood up right now, this would give them the opportunity to consider all gun owning americans a threat. Then we all would be in trouble. There would be so many people getting killed. That would be absolte chaos.

This is the kind of thing that the elite want to happen. Any excuse to really put shit on lockdown. I personally think that they are smart. Lay low and wait. I am all for the American government and way of life, but look at the quotes you have in your signature, do you not believe in those values?

And serf is not a term that I am familiar with, are you trying to insult me?

Take Iran for instance these people try to stand up all the time and are swiftly put down. Why are there not mass protest to the illegall wars that are going on right now. All of our money being spent on policing other countries. In the sixties hundreds of thousnds people protested everyday. Why not now?

----------


## Panzerfaust

If you don't understand the term "serf" then you have no business discussing American Empire politics. Jesus Christ google it if you don't know

----------


## zabster151

> I agree with it and apparently so does the rest of America since nobody appears to be doing anything about it. I've accepted my life as a serf and so should you.


 wow, they love ppl like you , o yea and take away the ron paul you don't deserve to put his name after a comment like that.

----------


## zabster151

never give up never lay down!

----------


## zaggahamma

voted.......HELL NO..

and to add....FN RIDICULOUS!

----------


## Panzerfaust

> never got up so never had to lay down!


Fixed!

----------


## JJ78

googled it, buddy And I assure I am not a slave. My eyes are wide open and I will be completely off the grid in a year.

----------


## JJ78

and as far as nobody cares about what the subject of this thread. The mainstream media piked it up and there quite a bit of backlash about it now.

Just goes to show you the power of the media. all this info is out there, but unless NBC or FOX reports no one cares. Ignorance is bliss isnt it.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> googled it, buddy And I assure I am not a slave. My eyes are wide open and I will be completely off the grid in a year.


Good, now you can't say ol' MN never taught you anything. Now carry on serf.  :LOL:

----------


## JJ78

Damn you sure are a tough guy Ninja living up there in "outtashapeville". I will say it again no slave here.

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

jokes on them, the drugs are inside the dog

----------


## im83931

Lets face it. We have the worst security force of any western nation. This should never have happened and the agent should be punished. Last I checked following orders doesn't make infringing on someones rights ok.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Lets face it. We have the worst security force of any western nation. This should never have happened and the agent should be punished. *Last I checked following orders doesn't make infringing on someones rights ok.*


The exact position the US took on German soldiers who were "just following orders" but nobody oversees the US do they?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

IDK man ..im torn. I mean i can see where if this was my step daughter id be upset HOWEVER part of me is glad the world is seeing it. If we didnt do this i sure as hell wouldnt put it past terrorsits to start using children to transport / bring bombs onto aircraft. Kids understand alot more than we give them credit for. Its just importatnt they understand its only ok for this to happen when you are present and its to keep bad people from bringing bad things onto planes. If i explained this to my 4 year old i KNOW she would understand it - despite what many will sayt.

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

It's your choice to fly.

----------


## zabster151

whats the difference. if someone blows up everyone in the lobby before getting a pat down VS on the plane he still killed everyone wright?. my point is you cant stop someone who wants to kill people. they will find a new way. if they want it bad enough they will get ya. so taking away are rights and treating everyone as a terrorist will solve nothing but make more angry people.

and that whole its your choice to fyl is such crap. common stop ****ing with people who are clearly not terrorist.

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

Your facts are such crap isn't really a very good rebuttal. 

People are too sensitive anyway, ohhhhhhh no they're gonna xray me, theyre gonna touch me?? boo hoo, get groped and get on your flight.

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

Don't forget that TSA isn't allowed to profile, so by patting down someone like this is gives them the right to pat down everyone that they really are racially profiling.

----------


## BgMc31

Why is the argument that "flying is a choice", crap, Zab? I used the analogy of being patted down at a major sports event. You don't want to be patted down, don't go. You don't want to be patted down at the airport...DON'T FLY!!! Seems pretty simple to me.

----------


## songdog

Everyone thinks its bullsh1t until the next thing happens.Then everyone runs around saying we shouldve did this or we shouldve did that.We as Americans cant let our guard down.Our problem here is we dont like to be delayed.Well guess wat times are changing.Those people who are trying to kill us.Dont care about nothing but their own agenda.They use our own laws againest us.About the time we think all is well.Something else will happen.I know I would rather have my 6 yr old frisked.Than give those freaks another chance at killing someone.Now if that family dont like wat happened at the airport.They can join the miltary and get in on some of the fighting.

----------


## Twist

THis is how terrorism works. Setting aside Sep 11 (assuming it is exactly as it is alleged), terrorists inflict very little to no damage in comparison to the aftershocks that are created in reaction to the act of terror. 

Inconveniencing thousands of americans constantly and costing tax payers billions is the terrorist succeeding. Straight up these body scanners are not necessary. I just feel like it is over the top. In all the ways a terrorist can attack something and cause damage, they are not going to the place that the plot has the lowest likelihood of success (the airport). There will be no shortage of ways to inflict terror (especially with the US gun laws), there is too much money surrounding all these issues and really we are not better off. It's just too much and this, in my eyes, is the terrorists winning.

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

> THis is how terrorism works. Setting aside Sep 11 (assuming it is exactly as it is alleged), terrorists inflict very little to no damage in comparison to the aftershocks that are created in reaction to the act of terror. 
> 
> Inconveniencing thousands of americans constantly and costing tax payers billions is the terrorist succeeding. Straight up these body scanners are not necessary. I just feel like it is over the top. In all the ways a terrorist can attack something and cause damage, they are not going to the place that the plot has the lowest likelihood of success (the airport). There will be no shortage of ways to inflict terror (especially with the US gun laws), there is too much money surrounding all these issues and really we are not better off. It's just too much and this, in my eyes, is the terrorists winning.


Obviously terror isn't something tangible, but the terrorists didn't cast their level 5 terror spell on American airports just to inconvenience us in the future years. They hi jacked the planes obviously with the sole purpose to commit the terrorist acts that soon followed. People saying because this is happening means "the terrorist win" is some of the dumbest BS you'll ever hear, and you can really apply it to almost anything in life if you want to. The "inconvenient" security was put up just like a reaction to any mishap would have. You see all those little warning signs on power tools with the little guy falling over or getting his fingers cut off to let you know what NOT to do. All these little warnings were created because some idiot actually did this. Anytime you have an accident like this, you have to (at least make it look like you're) doing something about it to prevent similar incidents from happening. So say an airport (or school, or government building, or w/e) has a security level of 10 (<---arbitrary number) because of some Fing idiot (or some Fing nut) there's a breach of security. Well now it's obvious there's a flaw in the security so now it has to be 10+1 and so on and so on with each occurring event. After something like that happens the security has to ask What just happened? How did it happen? How can we prevent this from happening again? Not increasing the security at the airport after these events, everyone would have looked at the airports like WTF are you doing???? The public is never pleased though, yes of course we should have increased security at the airports, but god forbid it actually affect ME!!!! Not ME, I shouldn't be searched only Habib, Sahid, and Muhammad should be searched. The general public is pretty dumb, everyone's getting what's best for them they just don't know it. In contrast, it wouldn't have been as big of a deal if they were searching a middle eastern child cause yeah obviously that little girl has a bomb on her. (<--- slight sarcasm) And I'll reiterate, obviously this little white girl had nothing bad on her, but by searching her it allows TSA to search all the little muslim babies they want without getting flak for profiling. Lastly, omg quit being so sensitive be glad you get to fly through the air at hundreds of miles per hour to reach your destination at a more than reasonable amount of time. Maybe you can THANK TSA for groping everyone and making sure (as sure as they can be) that no one is gonna blow that plane up that has your precious, pure, chaste, American-right infused body is flying on. You could probably ask the people on the planes that were hi jacked what they think about airport security but they're all Fing dead.

----------


## songdog

Very well said!

----------


## zaggahamma

If someone says I'm on steroids and I could flip out and roid rage the public should police be able to search my house...
searches like this makes the terorrists win

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

If kids can't bring guns to school, then the terrorists win

----------


## zabster151

the war on terror has cost us about a trillion dollars give or take a couple billion. so we are very much so loosing, are country is more then broke its fading away in the markets.
i found through google about 75 planes ever have been hijacked in history compared to the billions of flights we have that's pretty good without tsa. "not 100% sure on the number"

o yea maybe all theses terrorist wouldn't try to kill us if we did not bomb there countries and kill there family and friends. ever think of that?

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

> the war on terror has cost us about a trillion dollars give or take a couple billion. so we are very much so loosing, are country is more then broke its fading away in the markets.
> i found through google about 75 planes ever have been hijacked in history compared to the billions of flights we have that's pretty good without tsa. "not 100% sure on the number"
> 
> o yea maybe all theses terrorist wouldn't try to kill us if we did not bomb there countries and kill there family and friends. ever think of that?


You've moved off the topic. Stick to one. State a point. Address the opposing argument, and come up with your own. Don't just throw nonsense facts out about something else just so you have something to say. If you want to use some sort of plane hi jack statistics it would make sense to have an attempted to successful ratio with maybe a few examples of outcomes both before and after 9/11. You would then use these numbers to validate whatever your argument is. Anyway, there you go Debate 101.

----------


## zabster151

> You've moved off the topic. Stick to one. State a point. Address the opposing argument, and come up with your own. Don't just throw nonsense facts out about something else just so you have something to say. If you want to use some sort of plane hi jack statistics it would make sense to have an attempted to successful ratio with maybe a few examples of outcomes both before and after 9/11. You would then use these numbers to validate whatever your argument is. Anyway, there you go Debate 101.


*WTF. i was commenting on the fact that terrorism has won the battle so far like twist was saying because it has bankrupted are country just like they wanted. i was simply asking what the statictic was on how many plane have ever been hijacked." do not know a solid number" its a normal question i just want to know. ok how about this how many 5 yrs before 9/11 and how many 5 yrs after have planes been hijacked* 
shoe bomber and underware bomber do not count.

----------


## jtuner77

> yea! White little girls and middle America soccer mom's are especially dangerous. great job lady lol


you know people complain about shit like this till something bad happens then they swing the other way.....I would rather be searched and secure then not and get to die on a plane with some nut job.

----------


## Twist

I'm not saying I want no searches at all to be performed, but the whole taking everyones shoes off and pat downs etc is bullshit. I get the idea with the whole objection to the naked bodyscanners but those I don't care about. They should show a generic picture but just walking through something (which you have to do anyway) is fine with me compared to full pat downs and taking shoes off etc. Just too time consuming and I don't believe that it makes us safer for one second.

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

The idea that the terrorists REAL motive was to financially drain us with a war and inconvenience us with tight airport security is a little ridiculous. The only "battle" they may have won was that they did hi jack the planes and do what they did with them, which yeah 1 pt for them, other than that they don't have much going for them. Again this is all straying from the main topic, being airport security is fine for all reasons said before, no need to repeat them and talk in circles.

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

> I'm not saying I want no searches at all to be performed, but the whole taking everyones shoes off and pat downs etc is bullshit. I get the idea with the whole objection to the naked bodyscanners but those I don't care about. They should show a generic picture but just walking through something (which you have to do anyway) is fine with me compared to full pat downs and taking shoes off etc. Just too time consuming and I don't believe that it makes us safer for one second.


The point is you need set standards in security and after they're breached you raise them. So we never used to need the shoes off and pat downs, after security is breached we do now. And if it's breached again you can bet there's gonna be some more BS. You can complain all you want, but it's not gonna go away. I don't see the inconveniences of airport security ever outweighing how convenient it is to fly, people just need to deal with it or not fly.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> My questions is this in terms of you leaving, where would you go? There is no country that doesn't have some type of restrictions on personal freedoms. This country is as free as it gets. Now are you looking for a country that doesn't restrict your freedoms or supports your views but restricts the freedoms and views of others? That's not freedom, that's justifiable discrimination.


There are places where there are very few restrictions. Unfortunately, after moving there you will probably be robbed, raped and murdered. I believe the US has done a good job of having laws that set a minimum expectation of civility, while still allowing great freedoms.

BgMc31 - I only quoted you to agree.

----------


## JJ78

There are a lot of countries to the south that apreciate someone with cash and that is fluent in the language. And they like you even more if you actually contribute something to the area. These places are more stable than the place I am now. But I dont expect anyone in this thread to understand because you guys have blinders on.

Everyone in the government and mainstream media says everything is all good and it is actually getting better.

Have ya ll even looked at what is going on in Japan. They are abandoning the nuclear facilities and it is dumping radioactive material into the Pacific. But I guess that dosent matter it wont affect us. it is safe, just like the oil in the gulf.

Please open your eyes. You all seem like fairly intelligent people. you do not have to look far to see through the bullshit.

----------


## zabster151



----------


## zabster151

the fact that you people on here cant see this is government bullshit. 

you should get your heads checked..its so easy to they are just ****ing with people.

----------


## zabster151

we got another one man they love little kids.

http://www.prisonplanet.com/tsa-grop...ed-mother.html

----------


## songdog

Yeah and only 2 planes hit the towers.So wats that say for TSA.America will never be the same.No matter wat the cost.Get use to it.

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

There's also BS in the media, and it seems you're having trouble looking through it. Also, regardless of whatever "government bs" you're talking about and regardless of how many tsa videos are posted all points I raised earlier are still valid.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Everyone thinks its bullsh1t until the next thing happens.Then everyone runs around saying we shouldve did this or we shouldve did that.We as Americans cant let our guard down.Our problem here is we dont like to be delayed.Well guess wat times are changing.Those people who are trying to kill us.Dont care about nothing but their own agenda.They use our own laws againest us.About the time we think all is well.Something else will happen.*I know I would rather have my 6 yr old frisked.Than give those freaks another chance at killing someone.Now if that family dont like wat happened at the airport.They can join the miltary and get in on some of the fighting.*


Goddamn that is hilarious.

----------


## JJ78

So searching a 6 year old girl and old women is not a waste of time and money. Come on guys. How is that making anything safe? 

Dont you think that if "terroist" had the means or ability to do something then they would have done it already?

These dudes dont have the money or expertise to do anything in this country. 6 dudes on planes with 200+ able body Americans hijacked 3 different planes with box cutters? Does that sound like sophistication?

No it does not. Absolute bullshit.

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

> So searching a 6 year old girl and old women is not a waste of time and money. Come on guys. How is that making anything safe? 
> 
> Dont you think that if "terroist" had the means or ability to do something then they would have done it already?
> 
> These dudes dont have the money or expertise to do anything in this country. 6 dudes on planes with 200+ able body Americans hijacked 3 different planes with box cutters? Does that sound like sophistication?
> 
> No it does not. Absolute bullshit.


Your first question had already been answered.

Smaller terrorist acts are always being attempted, obviously no one can look into the future and see if there's another large one that's going to happen.

I agree that most of them don't have the money or expertise (not directly anyway) No it doesn't sound sophisticated, and they still were able to pull it off. If you're implying that's all a big conspiracy please save it for another thread.

----------


## JJ78

what terroist acts are being attempted. The only one I know of is the 20 year old kid that was going to blow up the christmas celebration in Portland.

The FBI sought him out, supplied him with the fake bomb. Total bs.

How do non english speaking arabs get through the FBI and learn how to fly commercial jetliners. And they didnt want to learn to land them. Come on man.

And yes I am saying that 9/11 was a government conspiracy. Why is that so far fetched? Look at how many people have gotten filthy rich off of it. ****ing Bushs were frinds with Osama s family. they ****in lived in Orlando. they were the only ones on comercial jets right after 9/11

his family hated him because he stole a shit load of money from them(Osama) The perfect patsy. Already talked shit on America. These wars alone should show you that it was all planned. ****in a decade of war.

----------


## zabster151

> Yeah and only 2 planes hit the towers.So wats that say for TSA.America will never be the same.No matter wat the cost.Get use to it.


that is a whole other subject. they did hit the buildings but it was not flown by terrorist. it was flown buy are government 
since that day Americans are subject to anything the government wants. and are country is dead broke cause of all this 

http://www.ae911truth.org/

----------


## JJ78

what terroist acts are being attempted. The only one I know of is the 20 year old kid that was going to blow up the christmas celebration in Portland.

The FBI sought him out, supplied him with the fake bomb. Total bs.

How do non english speaking arabs get through the FBI and learn how to fly commercial jetliners. And they didnt want to learn to land them. Come on man.

And yes I am saying that 9/11 was a government conspiracy. Why is that so far fetched? Look at how many people have gotten filthy rich off of it. ****ing Bushs were frinds with Osama s family. they ****in lived in Orlando. they were the only ones on comercial jets right after 9/11

his family hated him because he stole a shit load of money from them(Osama) The perfect patsy. Already talked shit on America. These wars alone should show you that it was all planned. ****in a decade of war.

----------


## JJ78

I bet everyone believs that the Bankers did not know thjat they were about to rape the american people by their predetory lending and direvetives trading.

Watch the Doc "Inside Job" its a new movie out on DVD you will lose all respect for the people running this country So corrupt.

----------


## JJ78

And by the way I am a Sons of the Revolution My family fougt in the Revolutionary War as well as the Civil War .

And i will tell you what the revolutionary war was bullshit also.

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

There's been plenty more than that, but I'm really losing interest in this thread and don't feel like citing them all. Top of my head the time square guy and the guy on the plane with the dud bomb. I'm not saying it being a conspiracy is far fetched. I'm saying none of that matters about airport security. No one's arguing how corrupt the government is. Why's it so hard for you guys to stay on the topic? Take a deep breath, don't get so excited that you just start typing down what comes to your head. Think, read, think again and try and articulate some sort of reasonable thing to say regarding airport security and why it is the way it is. It may help you to re-read what has already been written, a lot of good points made that might answer your questions. Anyway, like I said this thread got pretty stale pretty fast, so I leave you two guys to chest bump and high five over inane bs topics that aren't gonna change no matter how many hissy fits you throw over it.

----------


## zaggahamma

well at least the voting shows 9-7 ....crazy its not more obvious than that

----------


## junkiescumbag

911 was a hoax set up by the government to take away our rights

----------


## JJ78

How is anything I have said not on point. These are the reasons that airport security is what it is. 

So the guy in time square had FIREWORKS in a truck. How is that a terroist threat. That is one of the stupidest things ever. A bunch of bottle rockets and M-80's thats a ****ing joke.

And some idiot tring to light his shoes on fire on a plane. Bad example. You think that warrents the right to to grope little children. You sir have no valid points Latissumus. These are all horrible reasons to treat good patriotic Americans like terroist threats.

----------


## zaggahamma

> How is anything I have said not on point. These are the reasons that airport security is what it is. 
> 
> So the guy in time square had FIREWORKS in a truck. How is that a terroist threat. That is one of the stupidest things ever. A bunch of bottle rockets and M-80's thats a ****ing joke.
> 
> And some idiot tring to light his shoes on fire on a plane. Bad example. You think that warrents the right to to grope little children. You sir have no valid points Latissumus. These are all horrible reasons to treat good patriotic Americans like terroist threats.


agree..

i wonder what the trumpster has to say about this child molesting by the TSA....

"tsa, youre FIRED!!!!!!"

----------


## deladude

> So if it were a little brown kid it would be ok?


........ yes

----------


## massemotions

so messed up...

----------


## zaggahamma

voting is being skewed I'M SURE

----------


## BgMc31

> ........ Yes


no!!!!

----------


## lovbyts

Isnt this exactly what we are supposed to teach our children? Teach them it's OK for some strange adult to touch you anywhere they want, everywhere and you are supposed to just stand there and let them do it as long as they have some type of uniform on or a superior of some type. I'm sure kids dont have a problem getting confused by all the mixed messages.

I agree with a lot of the comments both ways. Many have valid points but I think profiling should be used since that is what it's designed for. If I am mugged by a 6' 4" 190bl Asian guy with spiked black hair, tiger tattoo on his left arm etc I would be a little pissed if I was called in for a lineup of Hispanic and Caucasian guys all 5' 10" or under and 200 lbs or a bunch of women/dykes.

I have not heard of many kids carrying bombs into or out of the US. Yes it's getting out of hand and just stupid. Yes it has it's purpose but it's being misused and abused. Now instead of people wanting to become a priest they only have to apply to become a TSA officer.

----------


## BgMc31

> Isnt this exactly what we are supposed to teach our children? Teach them it's OK for some strange adult to touch you anywhere they want, everywhere and you are supposed to just stand there and let them do it as long as they have some type of uniform on or a superior of some type. I'm sure kids dont have a problem getting confused by all the mixed messages.
> *Flawed logic. There is a difference between telling children not to let strange adults touch them in certain situations and having a trusted member of law enforcement pat you down when looking for certain items. These TSA pat downs aren't looking for just terrorists, there are some unscrupulous adults who will hide drugs and other items on their children.*
> I agree with a lot of the comments both ways. Many have valid points but I think profiling should be used since that is what it's designed for. If I am mugged by a 6' 4" 190bl Asian guy with spiked black hair, tiger tattoo on his left arm etc I would be a little pissed if I was called in for a lineup of Hispanic and Caucasian guys all 5' 10" or under and 200 lbs or a bunch of women/dykes.
> *Flawed logic again. You are confused about profiling. If you are assaulted by an Asian and you tell that to a police officer, a police officer is going to look for an Asian that fits your description. That is different when looking for someone who MAY perpetrate a crime.* 
> 
> I have not heard of many kids carrying bombs into or out of the US. Yes it's getting out of hand and just stupid. Yes it has it's purpose but it's being misused and abused. Now instead of people wanting to become a priest they only have to apply to become a TSA officer.


In bold...

----------


## zabster151

The government and media keep telling people in America that Muslims are terrorist. They say this to Americans everyday that middle east is riddled with terrorist who want to bomb are planes and are country. Thats why we have HLS and TSA and other terrorist programs everyone can agree on that right? 

so when they tell people this all day everyday, it seems to me we should be profiling these people "Muslims" it would make sense right?
but for some reason we keep going after regular citizens of this country with clearly no intention of bombing things.
this begin the case we should pull aside every Muslim in a airport and do the TSA on them. since they are the ones supposedly trying to bomb us right? "they should understand its for there safety"
it just seem very contradicting to harass everyone that goes through the airport when we have never even had a hijacking since 9/11 and that never really happened anyway.
how many whit black chines Korean Indian German Italian Iris.whatever , have ever hijacked a plane.

----------


## JJ78

Do you really consider the TSA agents trusted members of law enforcment? Have you seen these people or talked to them. They are uneducated idiots, for the most part. They are not trained law enforcement.

----------


## BgMc31

> The government and media keep telling people in America that Muslims are terrorist. They say this to Americans everyday that middle east is riddled with terrorist who want to bomb are planes and are country. Thats why we have HLS and TSA and other terrorist programs everyone can agree on that right? 
> 
> so when they tell people this all day everyday, it seems to me we should be profiling these people "Muslims" it would make sense right?
> but for some reason we keep going after regular citizens of this country with clearly no intention of bombing things.
> this begin the case we should pull aside every Muslim in a airport and do the TSA on them. since they are the ones supposedly trying to bomb us right? "they should understand its for there safety"
> it just seem very contradicting to harass everyone that goes through the airport when we have never even had a hijacking since 9/11 and that never really happened anyway.
> how many whit black chines Korean Indian German Italian Iris.whatever , have ever hijacked a plane.


*I know that you don't want to believe it (you think its an inside job), but the underwear bomber was black. Also post up the numbers of Arabs, Sheiks, and Persians who have been patted down by the TSA. I can pretty much guarantee the numbers outweigh any other demographic by far. Lastly the TSA isn't only looking for just terrorists, they are instructed to look for any and all contraband.*




> Do you really consider the TSA agents trusted members of law enforcment? Have you seen these people or talked to them. They are uneducated idiots, for the most part. They are not trained law enforcement.


*So are many cops and corrections officers (especially outsourced corrections officers). Whether you like it or not, TSA is considered members of law enforcement and HLS, just like the Border Patrol.*

----------


## JJ78

*So are many cops and corrections officers (especially outsourced corrections officers). Whether you like it or not, TSA is considered members of law enforcement and HLS, just like the Border Patrol.*[/QUOTE]

Damn, BgMc we agree on something. There is hope after all. i think you are coming around brother.

----------


## BgMc31

^^^HOLY SHIT!!! ARMAGEDDON IS UPON US!!!!! Hahahahahahahahha!

----------


## JJ78

I know, soon you are going to be banging on my door wanting some of my food and water i have stocked up. Im afraid that you will eat it all in one sitting tho.

----------


## lovbyts

> In bold...


I have noticed on a lot of threads you like to use the term flawed logic. A lot of flawed logic is nothing more than personal opinions. In my view I can see different scenarios than the ones you are stating. Yes in yours it makes sense and I think it does in mine also but no need to get into yet another useless debate over opinions.

Maybe there is no perfect answer but I think many of the things that are happening are wrong and useless. I'm sure some is just media hype and hopefully this is not the norm but the exception.

----------


## zabster151

im sorry, but this is a ****ing joke 588 views and 20 votes. what are ppl so scared of just vote.

----------


## zaggahamma

> im sorry, but this is a ****ing joke 588 views and 20 votes. what are ppl so scared of just vote.


i was wondering the same...also wondered if you can vote more than once (not that I would...just sayin)...suprised at the tie actually

----------


## zabster151

you can only vote once. just don't get it, why ppl are so scared or blind to the vote button.

----------


## zaggahamma

quite a few hangin chads i reckon

----------


## JJ78

Be careful what you say about the TSA!

http://www.naturalnews.com/032126_TSA_travelers.html

----------


## terraj

> im sorry, but this is a ****ing joke 588 views and 20 votes. what are ppl so scared of just vote.


Could it be that most people don't see it as an issue? Or most people on here stay away from your threads?

I voted.

----------


## zabster151

if they stayed away from my threads or did not see it as an issue there wouldn't be 588 views, :Welcome:

----------


## terraj

In that case^ ^The lack on votes reflect that most people don't see the pat downs as an issue ...

----------


## zabster151

not trying to Carty this on but they should just vote no then.

----------


## JJ78

Here you go, even your trusted lawmakers in Washington think this infringes on our rights as American Citizens:

(NaturalNews) Several state legislators are outraged over the US Transportation Security Administration's (TSA) continued and escalating assaults against individual freedom, personal privacy, and even the Constitution itself, through the use of naked body scanners and full-body pat downs. So these lawmakers from Hawaii and several other US states are banding together to form the "United States for Travel Freedom" (USTF) caucus, whose aim is to pass state laws that combat TSA tyranny (http://www.akhealthcaucus.org/TSA.php).

When Alaska Representative Sharon Cissna, a breast cancer survivor, was recently pulled aside after going through the naked body scanner at a Colorado airport, agents insisted that she also undergo a full-body pat down. TSA agents had detected Cissna's breast implant, which was the result of a mastectomy she underwent, and insisted that she also be felt up by a TSA agent. When she refused, agents would not let her proceed, and instead she had to find an alternate form of travel.

Similar incidents in other states, including the recent, inappropriate full-body pat down of a six year old girl (http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-503544_...), have been the tipping point for many states that have decided, enough is enough. Thus, legislators in several US states are fighting back against the TSA's gross violation of privacy and freedom by working to pass airport security legislation that bars the TSA from certain invasive protocols.

In Hawaii, Sen. Sam Slom introduced Senate Bill 1150, "Relating to the use of Body Imaging Scanners at Airports," which would prohibit the use of non-consensual naked body scanners at Hawaii airports. The bill was never given a proper hearing at the time it was introduced, but Sen. Slom has said it will be reintroduced again in 2012.

In Michigan, Rep. Eileen Kowall introduced the latest version of House Resolution 368 in 2010, which would fully prohibit the use of naked body scanners and full-body pat downs in airports, citing the procedures' explicit constitutional violations.

Other states with TSA legislation include Montana, New Hampshire, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Texas, and Washington.

Sources for this story include:

http://www.hawaiireporter.com/hawai... 

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/032122_TS...#ixzz1K68xjYNB

----------

